

Progressive Settles On Case That Went Viral - shanecleveland
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2012/08/17/158985866/insurer-will-pay-in-case-that-quickly-went-viral?ft=1&f=103943429

======
shanecleveland
I can't help but think examples like this demonstrate how powerful social
networks (including sites like Hacker News) can be. We are all aware of funny
videos, stories, etc., becoming memes, but moving a corporation to action
(even if just to save face) is pretty amazing.

Corporations, of course, can use this as a positive advertising engine, as
well. But it is reassuring to know consumers can also use it to level the
playing field.

